# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Вопросы по 1С 8.2

## huitzilopochtl

Добрый день всем.
Появились глюки в 1С8.2, подскажите, может кто знает, я уже не знаю куда копать и руководство ругает.
Платформа 8.2.14.519, конфигурация Торговля 10.3, ос Vista HB (к ней подключено еще 3 компа (7HB,VistaHB,XPHE))
1. При печати акта взаиморасчетов с контрагентами, акт не сортируется по датам, принес базу домой, на 7 HB, тоже самое.
2. В ведомости по взаиморасчетам с контрагентами выбираю период (например, квартал), но отчет все равно формируется за все время существование базы.
3. В конфигураторе делаю "Администрирование/Выгрузка данных" и пару суток в диспетчере задач база висит как "не отвечает", двуядерный процессор загружен на 50% и память занята 100-50 мб. Ни разу не мог дождаться выгрузки. Тестирование и исправление делал. База ведется с 2003 года, размер 1,5гб.
4. Не ставится ни одно обновление (не соответствует текущей конфигурации)

База ведет себя так с момента моего прихода в организацию (2 мес.), до меня приходил программист, обновлял платформу с 8.1, после этого база постоянно показывала ошибки, что обновление не завершено (или что-то в этом роде), время от времени: файл базы данных не соответствует платформе. Это исправилось после того, как я начисто установил 1С 8.2, подключил базу, в конфигураторе торчало <!>, выполнил обновить базу.
Заранее спасибо всем ответившим.

----------


## AndrewEv

~1. При печати акта взаиморасчетов с контрагентами, акт не сортируется по датам, принес базу домой, на 7 HB, тоже самое.
~2. В ведомости по взаиморасчетам с контрагентами выбираю период (например, квартал), но отчет все равно формируется за все время существование базы.
Конфигурация правленная. Выложите выгрузку конфигурации (не базы!) - Конфигуратор, меню конфигурация, сохранить конфигурацию в файл. Обращаю внимание - никаких коммерческих данных в выгрузку не попадёт.
~3. В конфигураторе делаю "Администрирование/Выгрузка данных" и пару суток в диспетчере задач база висит как "не отвечает", двуядерный процессор загружен на 50% и память занята 100-50 мб. Ни разу не мог дождаться выгрузки. Тестирование и исправление делал. База ведется с 2003 года, размер 1,5гб.
Нужно сделать восстановление базы:
а.Копируете файлы базы вручную (резерв)
б.В каталоге C:\PrF\1c82\ (или куда установлена 1С - я, например, всегда устанавливаю в папку с 'коротким' названием) запускаете файл chdbfl.exe. Указываете что требуется исправление ошибок
в.Если - не дай Бог! - во время восстановления база слетит - у Вас есть файловая копия. Как вариант - восстановление можно провести на копии...
~4. Не ставится ни одно обновление (не соответствует текущей конфигурации)
Это та же причина, что в пп.1 и 2

----------

huitzilopochtl (12.11.2011)

----------


## huitzilopochtl

По п.3 сработало! Ссылка на конфу http://files.mail.ru/0V0V4D

----------


## lanka65

Добрый вечер всем!Помогите пожалуйста загрузить базу данных из 1С бухгалтерия предприятия в розницу,какие параметры этих двух конфигураций должны быть,и очень нужно что бы эти две конфигурации обменивались данными между собой,как настроить такой обмен,если можно по подробнее для чайника,можно написать в личку s.lanka65@mail.ru Заранее всем спасибо.

----------


## AndrewEv

должен быть типовой обмен, встроенный в конфигурацию

----------


## lanka65

Хорошо типовой обмен, а где его найти  можно поподробнее я разве не написала что для чайника...

----------


## AndrewEv

нет под рукой ни бух ни розн, могу посмотреть утром. Если не ошибаюсь, в бух сервис обмены данными, в рознице 1.х там же, в в рознице 2.х в администрирование

----------


## lanka65

Хорошо можно утром,ну вот я сейчас пытаюсь настроить обмен только не в конфигураторе а в программах и не могу разобраться кто база премник а кто база источник,по тому как я сейчас делаю если я правильно понимаю то база источник это розница а приемник бухгалтерия,а у меня вся информация в бухгалтерии которую надо перенести в розницу.Ну что то получилось хотя я не понимаю что но в бухгалтерии выдает ошибку,если вы в этом разбираетесь могу написать эту ошибку

---------- Post added at 00:56 ---------- Previous post was at 00:35 ----------

Для корректной работы механизма назначения префиксов этой информационной базы 
необходимо завершить работу всех пользователей.
Ошибка при сохранении настроек обмена данными: {Обработка.ПомощникНастрой  киОбменаДаннымиСРозницей(2  973)}: 
Неправильно заданы коды узлов в базе-источнике и в базе-приемнике.
Для устранения проблемы в базе-источнике в плане обмена "Обмен Розница - Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0"
измените код созданного узла таким образом, чтобы он стал отличен от кодов узлов в базе-приемнике.
Настройку обмена в базе-источнике необходимо будет создать заново.

---------- Post added at 00:58 ---------- Previous post was at 00:56 ----------

Для корректной работы механизма назначения префиксов этой информационной базы 
необходимо завершить работу всех пользователей.
Ошибка при сохранении настроек обмена данными: {Обработка.ПомощникНастрой  киОбменаДаннымиСРозницей(2  973)}: 
Неправильно заданы коды узлов в базе-источнике и в базе-приемнике.
Для устранения проблемы в базе-источнике в плане обмена "Обмен Розница - Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0"
измените код созданного узла таким образом, чтобы он стал отличен от кодов узлов в базе-приемнике.
Настройку обмена в базе-источнике необходимо будет создать заново.

----------


## lanka65

Добрый день?Кто нибудь подскажите как сделать обмен базами между бухгалтерией и розницой.Пожалуйста

----------

